# Utilizar los módulos RF, comunicación con pic



## rednaxela (Oct 26, 2008)

bueno, tengo un problema es que no se como se manejan los módulos RF, la cuestión es que necesito enviar una información por el emisor esta información es generada por un PIC ( este pic manda los datos al emisor) y luego otro PIC los recibe ( supongo que antes va el receptor y del receptor al PIC, no se).

Escencialmente necesito saber como hago para enviar una trama específica por el emisor,digamos enviar '0001'  y luego como hacer para que el receptor "entienda" lo que le envie y de éste se lo mande al PIC esto si es posible ?.

Y lo peor es que, como no se utilizar estos módulos no tengo referencias para comprar algunos. 
Estoy 'estancado' en este punto de mi proyecto y no he podido continuar.
No se si estoy confundido, si es posible enviar datos binarios por estos módulos  o solo señales AC ?

A modo de resúmen mi duda es como transmitir datos y recibir datos, les agradecería a todos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hay modulos completamente transparentes, digamos que son "inteligentes" simplemente los conectas al puerto serie y a funcionar.

Después hay los "tontos" que eres tu quien debe hacer el trabajo.

Los tontos utilizan modulación AM/ook o mejor dicho tipo morse, emito , no emito.
El receptor es muy sencillo y basicamente es un receptor superregenerativo y un comparador para obtener los niveles logicos.

La trama (datos) normalmente se utiliza la siguiente secuencia:

-preamble o preparacion, se envia un codigo tipo 0x55 (secuencia de 1 y 0) que estabiliza el receptor.

-datos, algunos bits, pero no muchos para mantener la sincronizacion

-CRC/chechsum: control de datos validos, hay dos metodos, el sencillo haciendo una suma de control y el complejo mediante crc o polinomico.


Para la modulacion se suelen utilizar dos tipos, uno es el manchester y otro por dutyclicle.
El mancherter, miramos los flancos. El duty simplemente medimo el tiempo que esta en nivel bajo.




Si google un poco encontraras mucha mas información mas precisa


----------



## rednaxela (Oct 26, 2008)

ok gracias voy a buscar a ver que encuentro y si algo vuelvo por aca ;-)


----------



## zaiz (Oct 26, 2008)

rednaxela dijo:
			
		

> si es posible enviar datos binarios por estos módulos  o solo señales AC ?
> 
> A modo de resúmen mi duda es como transmitir datos y recibir datos, les agradecería a todos.




Desde luego que sí es perfectamente posible.

Podrías intentar por FSK.


----------



## picrocker (Oct 26, 2008)

Puedes usar estos modulos de Radio Frecuencia TLP434 y RLP434, los puedes utilizar con un codificador y un decodificador HT12E y HT12D o directamente con un PIC... con ellos puedes enviar palabras de 12 bits, 8 para la direccion y 4 para los datos...

Te dejo estos enlaces para que revises...

http://robots-argentina.com.ar/Prueba_RFLink.htm

http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php/Comunicación_inalámbrica_entre_PICs


----------



## rednaxela (Oct 28, 2008)

ok gracias picrocker eso era lo que estaba buscando porque ya casi tengo que entregar el proyecto.

Pero ahora tengo una pregunta, como estoy manejando dos PIC's y no tengo los módulos(por ahora ja) y quiero simular en proteus la comunicación de los dos pics yo conecte la salida del micro1 ( TX ) a la entrada del micro2 ( RX ), pero no me funciona será q hay necesidad de utilizar el max232 ? ( lo estoy realizando en picc y no es comunicación con el pc) gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 28, 2008)

Em max es un simple conversor, o sea transformadorrma el cero a -12V y el 1 (5V) a +12V para cumplir con el sistema rs232.

Como los  micros necesitan 0V y 5V y conectas pic con pic no es necesario.

Si ya tienes un sistema con max232, yo te recomendaria que implementaras primero una comunicacion serie normal con el PC via hiperterminal o el que lleva tu compilador.

La idea es depurar la trama, preamble,datos, checksum. te sera mas facil ver si funciona correctamente.

Tu desde el pc imitaras lo que hace el PIC2 .


Si vas falto de tiempo busca algun ejemplo de RC5, es una codificacion utilizada para los mandos de TV de sony , se adapta perfectamente a tu necesidades inalambricas.
(ojito con el emisor, puede, seguramete, modulan la señal en 40khz, eso debes eliminarlo, la lo veras como lo que hacen son trenes de 40khz, eso sobra).

Por cierto si tienes algun DVD, video o cualquier cacharro con mando, puede aprovechar el receptor para hacer pruebas, todos son standarts, solo debes anotarte para que sirven las tres patillas, Vcc,Gnd,datos.


----------



## rednaxela (Oct 28, 2008)

Listo! tiopepe123, picrocker ya salio en proteus todo, ahora falta montar en la "vida real" los módulos RF y ya, bueno solo por contarles, estoy haciendo simplemtente un carro a control remoto que tenga las caracteristicas de girar a la izquierda a la derecha , avance con tres velocidades (controlado con PWM) y retroceso con solo una velocidad.  esto lo hago con dos potenciometros, uno para la velocidad y otro para girar (izq y der) del carro.
Y no me funcionaba en proteus era porque no se VCC era de 9v y ya lo deje a 5V.
Lo otro fue que en la configuración del programa me toco dejar habitlitado en el micro1 a TX y en el micro2 a RX y no se porque no me funcionaba cuando dejaba a TX y RX habilitados en ambos micros, pero bueno ahora ya me funciona.

Y la pregunta final esos módulos si me funcionan a 2400 Baudios porque así los tengo programados gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Piensa que la realidad es muy dura...

Vigila que en caso de rutura en la transmision no se bloquee nada, (time out)

Piensa que estos modulos estan todo el rato dando pulsos, no estan calladitos cuando no reciben nada, el programa debe ser lo suficiente listo para ignorarlos cuando no son datos.

Si tienes algun modulo sharp  de infrarojos o algun cacharro noto con mando a distancia (todos son iguales) utilizalo para las pruebas, en la practica solo tiene que cambiar el infrarojo por el inalambrico.

Para el trasmisor si quieres utilizar infrarojos simplemente debes conectar la salida TX a un oscilador a 40khz, por ejemplo a un 555 controlado por la patilla 4 de reset.


----------



## rednaxela (Nov 15, 2008)

Casi 17 días sin escribir nada, pero bueno...
No tuve problemas todo salio bien solo fue montar los módulos y ya, aa eso si la transmisión fue a 1200 baudios y ya gracias a todos.


----------



## Manonline (Nov 15, 2008)

alguien sabe si los TLP y RLP con respecto a los modulos weng shing son compatibles? consegui solo estos ultimos y tengo un par de proyectos a realizar con los primeros, y queria saber si simplemente respetando sus terminales, funcionaria igual.

gracias,
mano.


----------



## daos (Dic 4, 2008)

Yo prove el circuito con los modulos laipac, muy buenos! buen aporte!
la simulacion y la implementacion salio al 100%


----------



## wilsonmm (Jun 6, 2009)

daos dijo:
			
		

> Yo prove el circuito con los modulos laipac, muy buenos! buen aporte!
> la simulacion y la implementacion salio al 100%


Hey.... me interesa mucho tu proyecto.... podrias compartirlo?
Mi e-amail:xxxxx@xxxx.com


----------



## wilsonmm (Jun 6, 2009)

rednaxela dijo:
			
		

> Casi 17 días sin escribir nada, pero bueno...
> No tuve problemas todo salio bien solo fue montar los módulos y ya, aa eso si la transmisión fue a 1200 baudios y ya gracias a todos.


 
Oye ... muy buen proyecto.... necesito hacer lo mismo... Odrias compartirme la información
Mi e-mail:xxxxx@xxxxxxx.com


----------



## Christianknt (Jul 29, 2009)

Mira estoy haciendo lo mismo, pero me surgió un problema. Lograste conectar el pic a la pc por medio del transmisor de rf?

saludos..


----------



## rednaxela (Jul 29, 2009)

wilsonmm dijo:
			
		

> Oye ... muy buen proyecto.... necesito hacer lo mismo... Odrias compartirme la información


No, no puedo.... es que perdí toda la información de mi PC y claro también se fue todos los trabajos, perdón por escribir tan tardeee.

Bueno y yo lo habría enviado al foro estamos para compartirlo con todos pero ya no puedo


----------



## wilsonmm (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey rednaxela
... en realidad... estoy estancado en la comunicacion de los 2 PIC16f84A con los modulos RF TLP434 y RLP434 pero sin el uso del codificador y decodificador HT12E y HT12D, sino directamente con un PIC.

Te agradesco si me puedes ayudar ya que entiendes o has trabajado en la comunicacion inalambrica con pic's y estos modulos RF.


----------



## daos (Jul 29, 2009)

Ucontrol te puede dar la solucion si no obtienes resultados con gusto te puedo asesorar!

Saludos!

Luis D. Navarrete 

Ing. Telecomunicaciones
Radio y Television de Guerrero


----------



## Genius27 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola a todos, en realidad es un tema muy interesante, me gustaria conocer más del mismo, soy novato en programación de microcontroladores, así que espero me puedan ayudar, mi objetivo es establecer comunicación entre dos PIC, utilizando modulos RF, pero la verdad lo unico que conozco es lo que he leido hasta el momento, DAOS, me podrias asesorar, quiero realizar comunicación y luego hasta donde mi imaginación llegue.

Gracias.


----------



## wilsonmm (Jul 30, 2009)

daos dijo:
			
		

> Ucontrol te puede dar la solucion si no obtienes resultados con gusto te puedo asesorar!
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> ...


 
La verdad no entiendo mucho el ejemplo que esta en Ucontrol ya que no manejo lenguaje C(entiendo mejor el .ASM), y ellos lo realizan con un pic con USART como el 16f628, pero yo lo quiero realizar con un pic sin USART como el PIC16f84A. 
Agradesco en todo lo que me puedas ayudar. Lo que utilizo es 2 PIC16f84A con los modulos RF TLP434 y RLP434 de LAIPAC pero sin el uso del codificador y decodificador HT12E y HT12D, sino directamente con los PIC.

Te agradesco si me puedes ayudar ya que entiendes o has trabajado en la comunicacion inalambrica con pic's y estos modulos RF.


----------



## daos (Ago 3, 2009)

claro! no netendi bien lo de el p84 y el p28a creo que planteaste mal la explicacion,  pero encuanto a el desarrolo y el fin,  ya lo tengo!pero bueno tengo varios ejemplos usando los modulos laipac sin pasar por los codificadores, mientras los encuentro, me gustaria q leyeras acerca de tecnicas de tranmicion y codificacion, yo utilizo en manchester mucho!, pero hay infinidad!


Saludos!


----------



## Genius27 (Ago 4, 2009)

DAOS, me gustaria conocer tus ejemplos, haber si puedo desarrollar un proyecto a partir de esa información.


----------



## granaino1998 (Ene 26, 2010)

me preguntaba si tienes el codigo para podeer ver como has conseguido la comunicacion, pues yo no lo consegui y el proyecto tengo que entregarlo en poco tiempo.


----------



## arielrodolfodiaz (Abr 9, 2010)

Buen día, soy nuevo en el foro, 
Miren estaba buscando un transmisor y receptor de radiofrecuencia bidireccional, el TLP434 y RLP434, es unidireccional. Quería ver si alguien sabia de algún ci.

Gracias


----------



## magdalena (Ago 6, 2010)

Hola q tal disculpen tengo una pregunta en los modulos RLP cual de las patitas puedo sacar el RSSI porque busco por todos lados y no encuentro!!


----------



## Omar266 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hola, bueno elabore un control a distancia con los modulos RF con los HT12D Y HT12E para mover un robot (adelante, atras, izquierda, derecha), el cual me esta funcionado, lo malo de esto es que tengo que mantener los pulsadores para que el robot se mueva, si lo dejo de presionar para. Puedo agregarle un PIC 16F84a a la etapa del receptor. Para evitar que el robot pare. 

Muchas gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 25, 2010)

hola yo estoy armando uno pero para señales seriales, tu sistema utiliza pic me imagino cual usas y si tienes el esquema seria mejor para ayudarte.


----------



## Omar266 (Oct 27, 2010)

Hola, soy yo nuevamente, tal vez no me entendieron. Elabore un control a distancia con RF y los HT12E y HT12D. El robot avanza (adelante, atrás, izquierda, derecha) pero lo malo es que tengo que mantener presionado el control para que se mueva. Mi pregunta es que si a este sistema, le puedo agregar un microcontrolador  (PIC 16F84A) a la parte decodificadora.

Muchas gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 28, 2010)

disculpa es no sabia lo de los HT12D, si puedes agregarle un PIC16f628A al receptor te adjunto el datasheet.


----------



## Omar266 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola. Lo que pasa es que no estoy utilizando el TLP434A & RLP434A, si no otros modulos, los TXR-434 y RXR-434 adjunto hoja de información y esquema de la parte decoficadora.
Muchas gracias

Disculpen en mi esquema de la parte decoficadora. Me falto conectar el pin 9  a GND.
 Gracias


----------



## Omar266 (Oct 30, 2010)

Otra vez me equivoque, los pines 10, 11, 12, 13 van a 5V


----------



## Omar266 (Nov 1, 2010)

Gracias por su ayuda. Bueno les cuento que realice mi proyecto, mi robot lo muevo a la derecha, atrás, derecha,  izquierda y con un quinto pulsador que le agregue  a la parte transmisora lo paro. A la parte receptora le agregue un pic 16F84A, (Gracias por su aporte reyvilla), entre el HT12D y el L293D. Alguien me facilito un archivo en HEX, lo que hice fue traducirlo a asembler con el programa “picdisasm106” el cual es gratuito, este programa no es perfecto. Por ejemplo las etiquetas no figuran con nombre real sino que las pone el programa. Lo monte en Mplab  e imprimí y lo analice línea por línea. Con esta guía junto con otra de otro proyecto que hice de controlar el robot con un control de TV, lo modifique a mi manera. Al momento mi proyecto de RF lo tengo montado en protoboard y me está funcionado muy bien (para adelante, atrás, derecha, izquierda, y parar). Esto lo hago por hobby, estoy hasta ahora aprendiendo asembler pero tengo conocimiento de pascal. Como tampoco no se mucho de electrónica.  Llevo en esto como un año y medio.
Muchas gracias


----------



## reyvilla (Nov 1, 2010)

de nada siempre a la orden, recuerda compartir, sube un esquema y los que hiciste para tener una idea mas clara de como quedo todo, en caso de que alguien tenga un problema similar tener ese como base saludossss.


----------



## Omar266 (Dic 4, 2010)

Bueno les dejo el nuevo esquema de parte transmisora y receptora del sistema RF con el microcontrolador PIC16F84A y un quinto pulsador para parar el Robot.


----------



## boby1356 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hola a todos , estoy trabajando en un proyecto similar al de omar266 pero no he podido conseguir los módulos en mi ciudad, ¿alguien sabe donde conseguirlos en Colombia o hay que importarlos?

Gracias.


----------



## Omar266 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hola  boby1356, yo los conseguí en Bogotá (Colombia),  y son los módulos TXR-434 y RXR-434, por medio de mercado libre  su página es   _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MCO-15290621-modulo-de-radio-frecuencia-rf-ask-434mhz-txrx-electronica-_JM_ . Pero también los puede conseguir en Sigma Electrónica TLP434A y RLP434 su página  http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/rlp434-p-667.html.


----------



## boby1356 (Feb 16, 2011)

Gracias omar266, esto era lo que estaba buscando pero no podia encontrarlo por mas que buscaba en la web. Me pondré a tabajar y mas adelante postearé mis resultados en el foro.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## darxin (Sep 8, 2011)

me gustaria preguntarte de adonde sacaste la info para poder programar los modulos, entiendo que se logra con el UART?, si pudieras colocar los link seria ideal, ya que tengo el mismo problema. Saludos!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omar266 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hola Darxin, en realidad no entiendo su pregunta. Se refire a mi proyecto de como enviar la señal, para mover el robot?


----------



## darxin (Sep 11, 2011)

bueno en realidad no al movimiento de robot, perdon es que me interesa el de los modulos de rf que se conectan al pic, por lo que averigue se usa el comando UART pero no entiendo como funciona esta funcion en mikroc pro for pic y queria ver la posibilidad de que me ayuden amigos, por favor.
el problema es que tengo que comunicar dos pics a traves de mudulos de rf aqui estan los datasheet
http://www.olimex.cl/pdf/Wireless/Telecontrolli/rtfq1.pdf       Transmisor
http://www.olimex.cl/pdf/Wireless/Telecontrolli/rrfq1.pdf        Receptor


----------



## fenix129 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola que tal, estoy trabajando en un proyecto personal donde comunico dos pic mediante modulos RF usando rs232 el cual usa el TX y RX, y como es la primera vez que lo uso decidi hacer un programa sencillo, donde desde un pic presiono un push boton y este envia la señal al otro pic el cual al recibirla enciende un led, bastante sencillo para despues hacer algo mas complicado, el problema es que apenas alimento el pic receptor y no pasa mas de 5 segundos cuando este enciende el led sin que yo presione el boton de transmisor, y en la simulacion realizada con proteus me corre perfectamente, al igual que si colo solo un cable entre TX del transmisor y el RX de recptor en el circuito montado va de 10 este se enciende hasta que yo presiona el boton.

Entonces espero y me puedan ayudar he leido algunos temas ya posteados pero no he encontrado uno donde den una solucion clara. Por cierto estoy usando los modulos WRL-10534 y WRL-10532. Ademas anexo el codigo que estoy usando.

Transmisor

```
#include <16F877A.h>
#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT

#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=pin_c6, rcv=pin_c7)

#use fast_io(B)

#bit BT1 = 0x06.0

void main() 
{
   int valor;
   set_tris_b(0b11111111);
   
   for(;;)
   {
      if(BT1==1) 
      {
         valor=0xA;
         PUTC(valor);
      }
   }
}
```

Receptor

```
#include <16F877A.h>
#fuses XT,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,PUT
#use delay(clock=4000000)
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=pin_c6, rcv=pin_c7, bits=8)
#use fast_io(B)

int valor;

#int_RDA
void RDA_isr(void) 
{
   valor=0x00;
   valor=GETC();
}

void main() 
{
   enable_interrupts(INT_RDA);
   enable_interrupts(GLOBAL);
   set_tris_b(0b00000000);
   output_B(0b00000000);
   
   for (;;) 
   {
     if(valor==1)
     {
         output_B(0x1);
     }
   }
}
```


----------



## miguelus (Oct 18, 2012)

Buenos días fenix129
Ten en cuenta que estos módulos funcionan en la banda de 434Mhz, concretamente su frecuencia es 433,92Mhz, en esta frecuencia no estás tu solo, hay multitud de señales ya que es de las frecuencias consideradas de "Uso Común" y son de libre uso y las normas de su utilización establecen que..._ Los usuarios aceptarán las interferencias producidas por otros servicios_. 
Quizás si diseñas un protocolo muy redundante y con encriptación lograrás una comunicación relativamente segura.
Esta frecuencia viene muy bien para los clásicos Telemandos ya que estos envían tramas muy cortas y muy repetitivas pero no es muy adecuada para enviar y recibir datos.

Sal U2


----------



## fenix129 (Oct 18, 2012)

Si tienes razon miguelus, lo mas seguro es que se este activando por las frecuencia que hay o que es captando ruido, entonces la pregunta seria si me pueden proporcionar un metodo para una buena comunicacion, o con que dispositivos puede evitar que pase. se gradece sus respuestas.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 18, 2012)

Yo tube el mismito problema, la solucion fue usar algun metodo de codificacion, en mi caso decidi usar la codificacion manchester.

Luego te comento que enviar solo el dato no va porque hay mucha interferencia, lo que yo hice fue esto

Envie un bit de inicio
Otro bit de inicio (si este no es 1 logico como el otro entonces ignoro el mensaje)
Luego envie 4 bits de direccion (para poder direccionar hasta 16 receptores)
Luego envie un byte de dato
Luego envie un bit de stop (tiene que ser 0 logico)
Luego todo esto lo envio dos veces y si ambos mensajes son iguales pues entonces lo proceso

En caso contrario lo ignoro.

Ee dejado conectado el receptor una semana y no se a activado ninguna señal y cuando le envio la info la recibe bien.

O puedes recurrir a un transceptor, (contiene un transmisor y un receptor) y toda la electronica necesaria para entregarte el mensaje limpio y ademas como es bi-direccional puedes comprobar el mensaje, pero obiamente son mucho mas caros.



A tambien se me pasaba, puedes colocar un diodo para minimizar el ruido, en mi caso el receptor se activa con un flanco de subida en el pin de interrupcion, pero si ves la salida del receptor en un osciloscopio veras que generan mucho ruido y ese pequeño ruido me activaba mi receptor por eso puse el diodo, checa el pdf


----------

